# I can't connect with samba



## mariourk (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a weird problem on a new server, where I just installed samba36. I configured samba and it starts and runs without errors. But when I try to connect from a windows 7 destop, I get a 0x80070035 error. When I click for details it says 
	
	



```
The remote device or resource won't accept the connection Detected
```

This is driving me nuts, because I can't figure out why this is happening. I've installed many samba servers and never ran into this problem before.

Anyone?


----------

